

Ask HN: Best Bank for Business Checking Accounts? (USA) - alanthonyc

I'm tired of Chase and will be switching as soon as I find the best alternative. Does anyone have any tips?
======
jckay
Have you looked into Charles Schwab? I have a good friend who literally raves
about them. He compares their level of banking customer service to that of
Zappos retail customer service.

That is quite the compliment if you ask me. Might be worth checking out! Its
huge to be able to get someone on the phone who is helpful and caring - esp
when you are a small business.

~~~
alanthonyc
Wow, thanks for that comment. I never even considered them. I'll look into
that today.

And just to reiterate: Chase sucks.

------
slysf
A few friends with small businesses have had great experiences with New
Resource Bank.

